# Chicken wings at SAMs contest



## Crtnations (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone seen the rules for the wing category at SAMs. Is it the same as the chicken category or can we fry them.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.kcbs.us/tyson-best-wing.php?id=2


----------

